# Einfach nur enttäuscht von NCSoft



## aZoid (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Buffed-Community,

langsam habe ich wirklich die Nase voll, wie bei Carbine / NCSoft mit den Usern umgegangen wird, zum teil auch, weil es mich selbst betrifft. Wie man im Offiziellen Forum lesen konnte, gab es eine große Botbanwave, vom 18.06 auf den 19.06, wo auch viele Unschuldige drunter gebant wurden so auch ich. 

Also, da ich mir jetzt schon denken kann, das hier gleich einige Leute ankommen von wegen "LOL DU HAST DOCH SOWIESO GEBOTTED" spart es euch bitte gleich. 

Nun zum Thema: Ich habe Wildstar zum Anfang sehr genossen und auch wirklich sehr gesuchtet. Spiele bzw habe Engi gespielt als Tank. Ich war bei meiner Pre-quest gerade mit den Adventures auf Silber durch und wollte mit den Dungeons anfangen, da bekam ich als ich mir von einem Kollegen 50g zum umskillen geliehen hab beim Gebietsübergang: "This Account is currently suspended. Please contact Customer Support for assistance." Ich war ratlos, was los sein könnte und beschloss erstmal in mein Controlcenter ein zu loggen. Dort stand auf einmal, dass meine Spielzeit abgelaufen wäre, ich öffnete einen Support und wartete. Kurz darauf bekam ich diese Mail:

Hello,

This message is being sent to notify you that a violation of the WildStar User Agreement and Rules of Conduct has occurred on your account. Due to this violation the following action was placed on the account:

Account: xxx
Action: Account Closure
Violation: Use of illegal 3rd party program in conjunction with Wildstar

Please review the User Agreement which states that it is your sole responsibility to safeguard any access to the account, and you are responsible for any use and liabilities related to the account. 

User Agreement: http://us.ncsoft.com/en/legal/user-agreements/wildstar-user-agreement.php
Rules of Conduct: http://us.ncsoft.com/en/legal/user-agreements/wildstar-rules-of-conduct.php

Thank you,
Wildstar Customer Support
https://support.wildstar-online.com/home

Ich war Fassungslos, da ich nur Addons von Curse, Curseclient, Spotify, Teamspeak und das Spiel über den Steamclient gestartet hatte, um steamfriends ingame benutzen zu können. Ich schrieb das also mit in den Support. Um 5:42 morgens, bekam ich dann eine Nachricht in dem Supportticket: Hallo Guido,

Hallo xxx,

ich versuche gerade dir zu helfen, und brauche weitere Dateien dazu.

Wann bist du geboren?

Auf Wiederlesen,

Michel
WildStar-Support-Team

habe es ihm sofort geschrieben, da ich noch wach war. Den ganzen Tag bekam ich darauf keine Antwort. Am 19ten kam also nichts mehr, doch dann am 20ten um ca. 2 uhr nachts bekam ich die Email:
Hallo xxx,

Der Account wurde nun entsperrt und kann wieder von dir genutzt werden. Solltest du dich noch immer nicht einloggen können, melde dich bitte bei uns!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Alejandro
WildStar-Support-Team

Ich freute mir ein zweites Loch in den Hintern und versuchte einzuloggen, doch der Super Admin, hatte vergessen meine restliche Spielzeit dem Account wieder hinzu zu fügen. Also meldete ich mich wie es in der Email stand noch mal, doch nichts geschah. Langsam bin ich richtig Sauer geworden und machte noch ein Paar andere Supportanfragen auf mit dem Link zu dem Obengenannten Ticket in der Hoffnung mir so Gehör verschaffen zu können. Diese wurden allerdings nur geschlossen aber nicht bearbeitet. Ich versuchte mich dann nochmal nach einer weile aus trotz ein zu loggen, was ohne Spielzeit natürlich nicht möglich war und bekam: "This Account is currently suspended. Please contact Customer Support for assistance."
Jetzt hatte ich die Pappe natürlich richtig auf. Ich kann doch nicht, ohne das ich mich einloggen kann und ohne das ich irgendetwas gemacht hab, obwohl vorher festgestellt wurde, das ich unschuldig gebannt wurde wieder gebannt sein? Nach ewiger Warterei, bekam ich dann nochmal von dem Superadmin Alejandro eine Email wo drin stand, dass mein Problem an die nächst höhere Instanz weiter geleitet wurde. Ich dachte mir Toll, bestimmt ne Woche warten bis dann was passiert. Am nächsten Tag, fragte ich in dem Support nach und bekam dann irgendwann die Antwort:

Hallo xxx,

Es tut uns Leid, dass du immer noch warten musst. Wir bitten dich noch ein wenig Geduld.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suzie Q
WildStar-Support-Team

das war am 22.06. Das ende vom Lied, ich bin immer noch gebannt, gehörte mit ca. 52 Gold sicher zu den krassen "Botusern" und wenn ich einen Support auf mache, der auf den hinweist, wird er nur gelöscht. Das Thema mit dem Mundtot machen, wie z.b. das man im Forum gesperrt ist, hat ja in der Geschichte auch schon öfter geklappt, diese Strategie scheint auch NCsoft zu verfolgen. 

Das Spiel ist wirklich gut und lohnt sich. Der Support ist allerdings so wie ich den einer Mongolischen KFZ-Versicherung einschätze. Man bekommt keine Antworten, es dauert ewig und man fühlt sich wirklich allein gelassen und machtlos. 

Meiner Meinung nach, hat das Spiel das größte Potential seit WoW und viele andere sehen das genau so, allerdings hat der Support für mich das Spiel zerstört.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Juni 2014)

Du bist sicherlich nicht der einzige, der den Support kontaktiert, daher ist es normal, dass Wartezeiten entstehen. Aus meiner Sicht hat der Support auch relativ schnell geantwortet. Dass Menschen auch Fehler machen können ist ganz normal. Da bringt es auch nichts, nochmals x neue Tickets aufzumachen. Diese Aktion war der Problemlösung eher hinderlich als förderlich.

PS: Hast du eventuell Gästepässe vergeben?


----------



## aZoid (24. Juni 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du bist sicherlich nicht der einzige, der den Support kontaktiert, daher ist es normal, dass Wartezeiten entstehen. Aus meiner Sicht hat der Support auch relativ schnell geantwortet. Dass Menschen auch Fehler machen können ist ganz normal. Da bringt es auch nichts, nochmals x neue Tickets aufzumachen. Diese Aktion war der Problemlösung eher hinderlich als förderlich.
> 
> PS: Hast du eventuell Gästepässe vergeben?



Ich hatte in 9 Jahren WoW nicht solche Wartezeiten vielleicht mal 1 oder 2 Tage und vor allem, wurde ich dort nie unschuldig gebannt. Dazu kommt, die mangelhafte Kompetenz des Supports, mich zu entbannen, meine Spielzeit zu vergessen und dann wieder ohne das ich mich einloggen konnte oder sonst etwas zu bannen. Klar passieren Fehler, aber dann könnte man zu mindestens vernünftigen Kontakt aufnehmen und nicht alles totschweigen und sich wundern. Bitte fass das nicht als Beleidigung oder ähnliches auf, ich bin nur einfach enttäuscht, da ich nun seit 5 Tagen auf eine Antwort warte und nichts wirklich passiert. Außerdem finde ich, dass das Spiel riesiges Potential hat nur, macht man so ein Spiel tot zumal ich nicht der einzige bin dem es so ergeht. Es gibt nun mal auch zwei Blickpunkte: Die Leute, die nicht spielen können, weil sie unrechtmäßig gebannt worden sind und Tagelang auf eine Antwort warten und die, die wegen einer Lapalie oder eines kleinen Bugs mehrere Tage auf eine Antwort warten. Außerdem, werden die Leute, die wirklich gebotted haben, sich einfach einen neuen Account besorgen und das selbe wieder tun. Ich finde es super, das Carbine was gegen Hacker/botter unternimmt aber nicht auf den Rücken von Usern, die nichts gemacht haben und dadurch alleine in der Pre-quest weit zurück geworfen werden. Dieser Rückstand ist in einer Gilde mit 6 Raidtagen die woche kaum wieder auf zu holen. 

Ps: Nein, Gästepässe habe ich keine vergeben.


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber dein Verhalten ist der ganzen Sache auch nicht förderlich. Berechtigter Ban hin oder her. Mehr Tickets aufmachen um irgendwie Druck auszuüben? Du kannst nicht lang genug warten...

In 5 Tagen 3 - 4 mal Kontakt zum Support ist für einen gerade releasten Titel Spitzenzeit. Dass der Fall untersucht werden muss ist klar, irgendein Bot-Tool ist bei dir angesprungen und ich denke nicht wegen den 50Gold.
Hast du ne weisse Weste musst du Geduld haben, beschleunigen kannst du das Verfahren nicht. Quengelst du rum oder wirst du sogar ausfallend kann ich dir mit Gewissheit sagen, dass am Ende weniger für dich rauskommt.

Edit: "tagelang auf Antwort warten" sagst du, dabei hat die erste Kontaktaufnahme keine 24h gedauert. Die Freischaltung des Accounts mag länger als 24 dauern, aber der Support ist dennoch fix.


----------



## aZoid (24. Juni 2014)

Lari schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dein Verhalten ist der ganzen Sache auch nicht förderlich. Berechtigter Ban hin oder her. Mehr Tickets aufmachen um irgendwie Druck auszuüben? Du kannst nicht lang genug warten...
> 
> In 5 Tagen 3 - 4 mal Kontakt zum Support ist für einen gerade releasten Titel Spitzenzeit. Dass der Fall untersucht werden muss ist klar, irgendein Bot-Tool ist bei dir angesprungen und ich denke nicht wegen den 50Gold.
> Hast du ne weisse Weste musst du Geduld haben, beschleunigen kannst du das Verfahren nicht. Quengelst du rum oder wirst du sogar ausfallend kann ich dir mit Gewissheit sagen, dass am Ende weniger für dich rauskommt.
> ...



Ich wette im gegenschluss, wenn du an meiner stelle wärst, würdest du ganz anders denken, wenn man dich entbannt dann deine spielzeit und dich dann wieder gebannt hätte, ohne das du dich einloggen konntest oder sonstiges nicht wahr? Die Logs wurden somit ja schon dahingehend untersucht. Meine Vermutung ist, das es vielleicht am Steamoverlay lag. Schlussendlich finde ich es ist trotzdem eine Frechheit, einen bereits bearbeiteten Support mit dem gelösten Fehler dann noch einmal 3 Tage auf zu lassen.

EDIT: Desweiteren sehe ich einen großen Unterschied zwischen: Einem "Oh mir Fehlen 2 Platin support" und "Oh ich kann mich nicht einloggen" Die Priorität ist einfach größer. Da NCSoft bereits viel Kritik in GW-2 was mittlerweile tot ist bekommen hat und Carbine größtenteils aus dem Entwickler-Team von WoW classic besteht, sollte man doch davon ausgehen, dass man etwas dazu gelernt hat.


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2014)

Nein, ich würde mich auch in Geduld üben. Bei Aion hab ich damals 9 Tage gewartet bis ich überhaupt ne Antwort bekam.
Und mittlerweile hab ich kleine Einblicke in den Support eines recht großen Spiels und weiß, wie chaotisch es manchmal wirken kann. Dennoch tun sie ihr bestes, denn man muss sich, wie du ja auch sagst, vor Augen halten: die verdienen mit dir Geld.

Das Problem wird sich schon lösen, jedoch gewiss nicht schneller wenn man irgendwie versucht Druck auszuüben. Denn im Support sitzen dennoch nur Menschen, und wenn du denen auf den Keks gehst reichen die dich auch mal ein paar Nummern nach hinten durch ^^


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2014)

2 Tage sind *nichts*. Im Prinzip wurde ja schon alles geschrieben. Der Support wird aktuell sicherlich einiges zu tun habe, da entstehen schnell Wartezeiten. Und wenn es an 2nd Level oder noch weiter gehen muss ist es logisch, dass das etwas dauern kann.


----------



## aZoid (24. Juni 2014)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, ich würde mich auch in Geduld üben. Bei Aion hab ich damals 9 Tage gewartet bis ich überhaupt ne Antwort bekam.
> Und mittlerweile hab ich kleine Einblicke in den Support eines recht großen Spiels und weiß, wie chaotisch es manchmal wirken kann. Dennoch tun sie ihr bestes, denn man muss sich, wie du ja auch sagst, vor Augen halten: die verdienen mit dir Geld.
> 
> Das Problem wird sich schon lösen, jedoch gewiss nicht schneller wenn man irgendwie versucht Druck auszuüben. Denn im Support sitzen dennoch nur Menschen, und wenn du denen auf den Keks gehst reichen die dich auch mal ein paar Nummern nach hinten durch ^^



Ich gebe dir mit einigen Dingen recht. Ich bin ja auch nicht gegen das Spiel oder gegen Carbine, ich finde es nur schade, das es sowas schon zu Beginn eines Spiels gibt und man sich damit so aufgeschmissen fühlt. Ich fände es einfach schade, wenn ein Spiel mit dem Potential dadurch ausstirbt. Bestes Beispiel ist wohl Progenitor, der wohl vollste Deutsche Realm in Wildstar und trotzdem, beschweren sich die Leute an allen ecken und enden, dass der Chat bereits jetzt tot(kaum Gilden rekrutieren, keine Gruppen suchen usw.) ist und das ist auf anderen Realms wenn man die Foren durchliest ähnlich. Ich finde das ist nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt um sich irgendwelche nennen wir es mal Support-Bearbeitungsfehler erlauben zu können, denn auch neue Spieler überlegen es sich wenn Sie sowas lesen zwei mal, ob Sie 30 oder mehr für ein Spiel ausgeben oder nicht. Ich denke, da ist eher Kundenkontakt und Aufklärung gefragt, auch wenn man sicherlich manchmal von einigen Kunden die Schautze voll hat. Eine Versicherung, kann sich auch nicht erlauben so mit Ihren Kunden um zu gehen. Da kündigt man einfach und sagt Adios.


@Tikume 
19.06 - 24.06 = 2 Tage Ok?


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2014)

aZoid schrieb:


> @Tikume
> 19.06 - 24.06 = 2 Tage Ok?





> Es tut uns Leid, dass du immer noch warten musst. Wir bitten dich noch ein wenig Geduld.
> ..
> das war am 22.06.



2 Tage, genau.


----------



## aZoid (24. Juni 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> 2 Tage, genau.


Das Problem besteht seit dem 19.06 und nicht seit dem 22.06 am 22.06 habe ich einfach die letzte Antwort vom Support bekommen.

Also ich kann mich seit 5 Tagen nicht einloggen, es ist und bleibt einfach eine Frechheit, von dem selben Support Mitarbeiter wieder in die Warteschlange geschickt zu werden, von wegen nächst Höhere Instanz der einen 5 Minuten vorher entbannt hat und gleichzeitig die Spielzeit vergessen hat und man deswegen auf ein fertig bearbeitetes Problem nochmal lange warten muss.

Also sind für dich 2 Tage, bei einem Problem was jetzt mittlerweile seit 5 Tagen besteht, bereits fertig bearbeitet wurde, dann verhunzt wurde und du seit der letzten Antwort weitere 2 Tage wartest okay? Würde dich gerne mal in der Position erleben.

Man sollte meinen manche Menschen können nicht lesen.

Desweiteren möchte ich ergänzen, (da ich nicht weiß wie Leute im älteren Semester so spielen) das 5 Tage im Contentrace erheblich sind.

Meine Gilde ist momentan sehr erfolgreich im Progress, wir haben 6 Raidtage. Wenn man das nun mal mit 5 Tagen die man nicht spielen kann gegenrechnet sind das:

Fast eine Komplette ID
140 AhnenPunkte für Gear o.ä. die fehlen (wenn man sich noch weiter in der Pre-quest befindet eine ganze Woche die man in der Quest nicht weiter machen kann.)
5 Tage sind für die Pre-quest allgemein eine lange zeit. 
Man hängt immer weiter im Gear zurück usw. Diese Spirale dreht sich dauernd weiter und das kann man nicht einfach so wieder mit links aufholen.


----------



## Sogaes (24. Juni 2014)

...was für ein hartes Schicksal ....


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2014)

aZoid schrieb:


> Man sollte meinen manche Menschen können nicht lesen.



Wie gut, dass manche Menschen wenigstens eine Erziehung genossen haben.


----------



## aZoid (24. Juni 2014)

Bitte schließen, führt zu nichts und wurde wo anders ausdiskutiert, danke.


----------



## hockomat (25. Juni 2014)

Progenitor ToT ? Der Chat ist total belebt und das den ganzen tag nachts natürlich weniger und auch genügend Gilden rekrutieren nur eher übers Forum etc zu mal ich sowieso nichts von den Chat voll spamenden Massen Gilden halte.Auch lese ich kaum Beschwerden im Chat höchstens über manche Performance Probleme an denen sie auch wirklich noch arbeiten müssen.Also ich kann das ganze von dir überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Tja und wenn man überzogen reagiert und hier nur nen FlameWar starten will und keiner drauf anspringt will man den Thread halt schließen lassen LOL selten so etwas lächerliches gelesen aber für die Heutigen Thelyn Ennor Member ja schon fast normalität


----------



## amnie (25. Juni 2014)

ich dachte der endgame kram wäre eh 'unnütz'? was verpasst man denn dann bitte in 5 tagen? ich spiel wildstar nicht, is für mich was widersprüchlich.

aber generell kann man natürlich nur nochmal sagen, was schon gesagt wurde. 2 und selbst 5 tage, bei einem release, ist tatsächlich eine extrem kurze zeit. sicher macht es deinen bann nicht schöner, und ich versteh' dass du deinen frust loswerden musstest, aber hier wird dir eh keiner helfen können. du hast ja schon kontakt zum support - den du auch noch überstrappazierst. da ich das problem von FFXIV aus kenne gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass diese 50 gold die du dir geliehen hast von einem goldseller stammen (muss ja nichtmal dein freund selbst gewesen sein), die ham sich deinen account näher angeguckt und dann unstimmigkeiten erkannt.

mal so nebenbei: wenn man schon wegen drittprogrammen gesperrt wird, warum nutzt man denn dann weiter drittprogramme ohne zu wissen welche jetzt die probleme verursacht haben? nur weil irgendwas bei curse hochgeladen is heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auf offiziell von seiten der devs/des publishers nen 'OK' hat. 

wenn steam das problem ist, dann ist das natürlich auch extrem mies, aber es gibt nun wahrlich schlimmereres als mal im spiel die klein vorteilchen nicht nutzen zu können - vor allem wenn man so der pro-super-über-raider ist wie du es anscheinent bist. 

'es führt zu nichts' und auf schließen pochen find ich auch was merkwürdig. was hast du denn erwartet, wozu dieses thema führt? mein mitleid hätteste bekommen wenn du die leute nicht so angepammt hättest. so wirkst du nur wie einer der ganz eiligen der ganz fürchterlich leidet, weil er nicht beim world first kill dabei ist...


----------



## Fusie (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn es länger dauert, dann bekommt man vom WS Support auch eine Nachricht in gewissen Intervallen, habe ein Ticket seit dem 17.06. offen und da kam heute auch wieder so eine "bitte warten" Meldung. Da kann man nicht viel machen, ausser eben weiter zu warten.

Zur Sperre, abgesehen davon, das diese rein gar nichts mit den 50g zu tun hat... was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe, wieso muss man sich bei einem neuen Spiel direkt irgendeinen Rotz von Curse ziehen und installieren?
Wieso nicht erst einmal das Spiel so wie es ist spielen, und sehr viel später dann vielleicht das eine oder andere sinnvolle (geprüfte) Addon hinzu holen?
Und wie schon erwähnt, nur weil ein Addon auf Curse landet, muss der Mist noch lange nicht auch innerhalb der Regeln von WS liegen.

Also, abwarten bis man vom Support eine vollständige Antwort bekommt, sofern die Sperre nicht gerechtfertigt war, auf die verlorene Spielzeit hinweisen und um Erstattung bitten.
Fertig.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2014)

aZoid schrieb:


> Ich hatte in 9 Jahren WoW nicht solche Wartezeiten vielleicht mal 1 oder 2 Tage und vor allem, wurde ich dort nie unschuldig gebannt. Dazu kommt, die mangelhafte Kompetenz des Supports, mich zu entbannen, meine Spielzeit zu vergessen und dann wieder ohne das ich mich einloggen konnte oder sonst etwas zu bannen. Klar passieren Fehler, aber dann könnte man zu mindestens vernünftigen Kontakt aufnehmen und nicht alles totschweigen und sich wundern.


Ich weiss nicht ob Du zu WoW-Vanilla-Zeiten mal ein Ticket eröffnet hattest, aber in den ersten Monaten hat das teilweise mehrere Wochen gedauert, bis man überhaupt mal ne Antwort erhielt. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass das Spiel halt doch noch einige Bugs zu bieten hat (allerdings sicher deutlich weniger als WoW damals). Wiviel Spielzeit wurde Dir denn gecanceled? Wenns sich um ein paar Tage oder ne Woche, zwei handelt, würd ich mir sagen "shit happens", wenns Monate sind werden die Dir das sicher zurückerstatten. Wichtig bei jedem MMO-Support ist einfach erst mal Geduld.


----------



## Lari (26. Juni 2014)

Curse im allgemeinen und die 50 Gold haben damit nichts zu tun.
a) nutz ich Curse und b) gehen täglich mehrere Platin durch meine Hände. Noch ist mein Account nicht dicht 

Wir kennen die genauen Gründe nicht, können aber sagen, dass die Dauer bis zum Supportkontakt super ist. Ich schliess ja nichtmal aus, dass der Ban gerechtfertigt ist. Dafür müsste man die Hintergründe kennen.


----------



## hockomat (26. Juni 2014)

ja und da er hier nur Stimmung machen wollte und sich ja seit dem er gemerkt hat das er hier auf Unverständnis  trift (zumal er sich den Account extra für diesen post angelegt hat) nicht mehr dazu äußert kann man davon ausgehen das es sich um das übliche getrolle oder doch vielleicht nicht so ganz unberechtigten Ban handelt hat man ja schon öfters so erlebt .Und wer sich überzogen aufregt und so reagiert zeugt eh eher davon das Dreck am Stecken hat wenn man nichts zu befürchten aht weis man auch das der Account schnell und vor allem auf jeden Fall wieder entsperrt wird.
Curse etc haben damit auch nichts zu tun wieso auch mit Curse läd man sich schließlich keine Bot Programme runter ich nutze es seit Jahren für WoW Rift und nun auch W* und hatte nie auch nur ein Problem.


----------



## amnie (26. Juni 2014)

Lari schrieb:


> Curse im allgemeinen und die 50 Gold haben damit nichts zu tun.
> a) nutz ich Curse und b) gehen täglich mehrere Platin durch meine Hände. Noch ist mein Account nicht dicht
> 
> Wir kennen die genauen Gründe nicht, können aber sagen, dass die Dauer bis zum Supportkontakt super ist. Ich schliess ja nichtmal aus, dass der Ban gerechtfertigt ist. Dafür müsste man die Hintergründe kennen.



so war das auch nicht gemeint. das kann ja durchaus sein, dass die programme die er nutzt insgesamt 'ok' sind, nur eben noch nicht 'erkannt'. ich spiele wildstar wie gesagt nicht, weiß also nicht wie die das konkret handeln. meine erfahrung aus ANDEREN spielen mit user-add-on support hat mich aber gelehrt, ein programm erst dann zu installieren, wenn wirklich fest steht, dass es 'erlaubt' ist. bei cursed werden andauernt addons hochgeladen, die dann im spiel zu problemen führen (ich erinner mich an die anfangszeiten von TSW als ein cursed add-on dazu führte, dass aussah als wären mehrere spielclients gleichzeitig offen, was natürlich nicht erlaubt war)
und die 50 gold können eben schon das 'ursprungsproblem' in dem sinn gewesen sein, dass die allein zwar 'egal' waren, aber halt erstmal die aufmerksamkeit auf seinen account gezogen haben. wäre ja sonst schon nen ziemlicher zufall, wenn ganz zufällig grad kurz nach dem handel mit dem gold auf einmal der account gesperrt ist. ich kann ja auch nur nach dem gehen, was der OP uns mitteilt. 

natürlich kann es auch an was völlig anderem liegen, und ich denke auch, wenn es so abgelaufen ist wie beschrieben, wird der bann aufgehoben, aber wenn nicht dann eben vielleicht auch nicht. 

(wäre vielleicht auch besser einzuschätzen, hätte man mal die benutzten add-ons erwähnt. manchmal findet man dann ja ganz schnell leute mit dem selben problem und kann nach ausschlussverfahren gehen)

wer weiß, vielleicht ist der OP ja auch ein angestellter von Blizzard, der schlechte PR verbreiten will


----------



## Lari (26. Juni 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> wer weiß, vielleicht ist der OP ja auch ein angestellter von Blizzard, der schlechte PR verbreiten will



Wir nähern uns langsam dem buffed.de-Standard-Kauderwelsch an 
Ne scho recht, es wär halt wirklich interessant zu wissen woher der Ban rührt, einfach um mal einen Blick in die Automatismen zu haben.


----------



## Fusie (2. Juli 2014)

Nun ja, also der WS Support hat sich hier bei nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ticket wie geschrieben seit einiger Zeit offen, es kamen ab und zu immer diese bitte warten eMails, und heute trudelte einfach eine eMail mit der Frage um Bewertung ein, aber das Ticket selbst war ohne Antwort geschlossen. Das passt irgendwie nicht so ganz zusammen...


----------



## hockomat (2. Juli 2014)

Also meine Tickets werden immer und ich hab viele geschrieben was Buggs und auch Spieler Reports angeht innerhalb von wenigstens 24 Stunden beantwortet und nie mit standart mails sondern immer ein eigens geschrieben anderer Text von daher kann ich das nicht nach vollziehen ich kann auch nicht glauben das ich einfach nur so viel Glück habe


----------



## Fusie (2. Juli 2014)

Es geht ja nicht um den alltäglichen Kleinkram, das läuft ja inzwischen bei denen wohl mehr oder minder automatisch zügig ab, sondern um ein spezielles Problem, und da wurde heute nach langen und geduldigen Warten einfach das Ticket kommentarlos geschlossen, und so etwas muss ja nicht sein. 
Eine kurze Erklärung und man weiss zumindest wo man dran ist, aber einfach so dicht machen und das bei einer solchen langen Wartezeit, da kommt man sich einfach nur verarscht vor...


----------



## hockomat (3. Juli 2014)

Um was ging es denn? würde mich Interessieren damit man mal sondieren kann wo es bei denen hapert


----------



## Fusie (3. Juli 2014)

Angefangen hat es mit der notwendigen Änderung der eMail Adresse, es kamen keine Verifizierung Codes mehr an. Zur Änderung braucht man aber die Seriennummer vom Spiel, und diese habe ich nie (vollständig) erhalten.
Das Spiel selbst habe ich direkt auf der WildStar Seite gekauft, also nicht irgendwo auf dem Krabbeltisch, oder "vom LKW gefallen", oder von irgendeiner Keygenerator Seite sondern direkt vom Hersteller.
Support Ticket eröffnet, damit ich die SN endlich erhalte, um sie dem Support vorlegen zu können... und seit nun guten 2 Wochen warte ich geduldig auf diese tolle geheime Nummer, aber gestern hat der Support das Ticket einfach zu gemacht.
Also nochmals angefragt was da nun los ist, es kam eine Antwort vom Support, das man nicht wisse was ich wolle ... aha... also nochmals das Problem erklärt, und nun warte ich wieder.

Ins Spiel selbst einloggen ist ja kein Problem, aber für das Konto und das Forum braucht man ja diese o.g. Codes. _Diese kommen inzwischen endlich bei der neuen eMail Adresse an, aber die Seriennummer habe ich noch immer nicht erhalten_.
Und irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das bei einem neuen Problem mit dem Konto, ich wieder nach der SN gefragt werde und ich diese bis dahin wohl noch immer nicht habe. 

Daher lasse ich mein Abo. nun auch auslaufen, sollte die Seriennummer doch irgendwann eintreffen, dann kann man sich die Sache vielleicht noch einmal überlegen, aber im Moment ist mir dieses hin und her zum einen zu viel Stress und zum anderen auch zu unsicher.

Lehre aus dem ganzen Theather, neue Spiele besser in der Box bei Amazon kaufen, dann hat man am Ende die Seriennummer auch in der Hand, und muss dieser nicht hinter her laufen.


----------



## hockomat (3. Juli 2014)

Ok also irgendwie scheint es das alles was Spielmechanik BuggReports Spieler und Bot Meldungen betrifft sehr rasch und gut abgearbeitet wird aber sobald es um Account und Konto Probleme geht läuft einiges schief kann man aus vielen Beiträgen so raus lesen aus dem offiForum und hier auch.Also scheint es in dieser Support Abteilung massive Probleme zu geben.


----------



## Fusie (3. Juli 2014)

Nun ja, der Support kann sich auch nur an seine Richtlinien/Vorgaben halten und danach reagieren, also müsste man wohl eher den Hersteller dafür in den Hintern treten, damit sich da etwas ändert.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der Bearbeitungszeit, allgemein hat das spiel an vielen stellen immer wieder kleine Ärgernisse, ich würde mich beim spielen gern weniger Gedanken drüber machen was ich gern "besser" hätte.

Ich hab jetzt über eine Woche auf meine Antwort auf ein Ticket gewartet und die antwort war dann nicht wirklich befriedigend, allerdings kriegt man danach innerhalb von wenigen Stunden seine Weiteren Antworte, wenn am ende das Problem gelöst ist, ist es dann doch trotzdem noch ok.


----------

